# Xmas



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I just would like to say Merry Xmas to u all when it comes!:thumbsup:
Hope u all get smashed and feed well!
Iv'e been off this week as holiday mode has kicked in and I'm of on my hols on the 28th and back to work middle of January!:thumbup:
Lazy bastard me!!!!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds good Vanman, Where you off to? What you upto?

Im just hanging about the house, Got some family coming, Whats everyone else doing?? Anything interesting?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Doing Renovations in me home, Then just the local church stuff for the Big guy in the sky....

Stayn away from Whiskey Man Moores house this year


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Doing Renovations in me home, Then just the local church stuff for the Big guy in the sky....
> 
> Stayn away from Whiskey Man Moores house this year


I don't drink Whiskey !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bah humbug!! Happy Birthday Jesus !!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I don't drink Whiskey !


Jim Moore Beam


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Sounds good Vanman, Where you off to? What you upto?
> 
> Im just hanging about the house, Got some family coming, Whats everyone else doing?? Anything interesting?


Away back to Lanzarotie again!:thumbsup:
C some sun again I hope!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Away back to Lanzarotie again!:thumbsup:
> C some sun again I hope!:thumbup:


 You would feel right at home here, Last month we had 26 days of rain, It was odd, Rain fine rain fine 8 or 10 times a day, For nearly a month.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> You would feel right at home here, Last month we had 26 days of rain, It was odd, Rain fine rain fine 8 or 10 times a day, For nearly a month.


That does sound like the crap we get!!
But it's been into the -3 range so roads have been like glass!!
Not that I have been far!:thumbup:
Got a 150 mile trip to get the plane out off here and its meant to snow! Better b sober for that 1!!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> That does sound like the crap we get!!
> But it's been into the -3 range so roads have been like glass!!
> Not that I have been far!:thumbup:
> Got a 150 mile trip to get the plane out off here and its meant to snow! Better b sober for that 1!!:blink:


 Brrrr that's cold, Its more like 15c-22c here with that rain.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

merry Xmas guys I left the cold flat lands and im back were a guy can see the snow melt a few times in a winter its good to be home. I hope you all have a good holiday and lets all try to stay off the roads as much as we can best to be in having a beer:drink:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Finished up yesterday. Back out on Sunday then Tuesday just for a small 2 bedder. Sand it on the Sunday 4th so I can claim it on my monday invoice
In between times, Budweiser, red wine and Jack Daniels
IN THAT ORDER:yes:
Merry Christmas guys:thumbsup:


----------

